# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Concours numéro 1

## b0b0

Comme je ne sais pas trop comment je dois commencer cette news,
 je vais un peu cracher sur Emile Zoulou qui a abandonné lâchement les concours.

* Crrrrrr slpouitch*

Voilà, en fait merci ? lui, maintenant c'est moi qui gère le truc.


Bon, je vais essayer d'être clair. Je vais faire appel à votre créativité : le but du concours est de recréer par tous les moyens
possible le lapin de Couly.

Et quand je dis par tous les moyens, c'est tous les moyens. Bricolez, cuisinez, je ne sais pas moi, enfin si, réfléchissez quoi merde. 

Je précise que certaines oeuvres déjà faites et donc postées sur le forum avant ce concours ne compteront pas.

Le concours dure 2 semaines, travaillez bien.

Il est bien évident que l'heureux 99999999eme participant se verra offrir un chèque de 20000 euros grâcieusement offert par notre
 partenaire loto au Cameroun.

Je viens de pourir le plancher de ma chambre pour vous faire un exemple simple.
   Note d'Emile Zoulou: Les trois gagnants gagneront des verres dédicassés par Didier Couly. Ouais les mêmes que ceux parus dans Canard PC. La grande classe.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## pseudoridicule

Putain mais quel pistonné ce b0b0!!! En plus, c'est même pas drôle. :véxé:

----------


## b0b0

T'a cru que j'étais là pour faire de l'humour ?

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

La grande classe.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> T'a cru que j'étais là pour faire de l'humour ?


Nan du tout, je viens à peine de comprendre ta niouse. C'est assez impressionant quand on y regarde de plus près.  :B):

----------


## Jeckhyl

L'ultime punition. Pour empêcher b0b0 de fl00der, la rédaction a enfin trouvé la solution.

----------


## --Lourd--

Ahah, b0b0 il s'est fait hacker son compte par la rédac.

----------


## FUTOMAKI

B0b0+newzs ? = Epic Win !

----------


## Super Menteur

Je savais bien que cette nouvelle version, c'était trop beau pour être vrai.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Ahah, b0b0 il s'est fait hacker son compte par la rédac.


uhuh :;):

----------


## Rom1

J'ai fait une peluche, elle est en photo dans le numéro 177

J'ai gagnay cay bon?

----------


## b0b0

> j'ai fait une peluche, elle est en photo dans le numéro 177
> 
> j'ai gagnay cay bon?


tu sais pas lire ? 


 :B):

----------


## Arthur Rabot

C'est affreux, on ne peut plus le reprendre sur ses majuscules.

----------


## O.Boulon

Tu crois ça ?
De grands pouvoirs impliquent de grandes responsabilités face à la langue française.

----------


## b0b0

Comment il a peur rabot depuis qu'il sait que je peux le ban.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Définitivement hacké ce compte, pas une faute.

----------


## b0b0

Le mieux c'est d'avoir des participations à ce concours.

----------


## Arthur Rabot

En même temps t'as placé la barre très haut, ça demande du matos ce que t'as fait.

----------


## tenshu

I'm in.
Je soumet bientôt il me faut 1H à 3H.

:teasing:

----------


## b0b0

> En même temps t'as placé la barre très haut, ça demande du matos ce que t'as fait.


N'importe quoi , la preuve que t'es pas super créatif.

L'idée vient de mes souvenirs de l'expo du chat de gelluck, qui s'était amuser à faire le visage  de son chat partout et par tous les moyens,  je demande pas de faire des trucs compliqué.

Juste une reproduction sur un support original du lapin , même juste de la tête. 

j'ai pas été assez clair peut être :/

----------


## El Gringo

> j'ai pas été assez clair peut être :/


Tu fais bien de préciser, dis toi qu'il y a toujours des gens comme Rabot qui risquent de te lire...

----------


## tenshu

On peut avoir des lapins en définitions correctes pour s'aider?

----------


## b0b0

> Tu fais bien de préciser, dis toi qu'il y a toujours des gens comme Rabot qui risquent de te lire...


j'aurais du faire un dessin.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Si tu y tiens, fais en un de Gary Grigsby pour Gringo.

----------


## Périclès

Doux jesus sainte marie de ta reum, b0b0 détient les clés de canardpc, on va tous mourirr"e" brlla

C'est Paco qui le dit!

----------


## Jeckhyl

Allez je me lance.

J'intitule sobrement mon oeuvre "Bientôt l'auto-da-fe".
Par contre je manquais de couleur rose.

----------


## Rom1

> tu sais pas lire ?


non

J'avais de l'avance voilà tout  ::o:

----------


## Caca Président

> Le mieux c'est d'avoir des participations à ce concours.


J'ai des idées à base de service trois pièces, je doute cependant que ce soit recevable  :B):   c'est le bas de l'avatar à b0b0 qui m'y fais penser, mais sans la glace à la crème re :B):

----------


## b0b0

> J'ai des idées à base de service trois pièces, je doute cependant que ce soit recevable   c'est le bas de l'avatar à b0b0 qui m'y fais penser, mais sans la glace à la crème re


Dommage c'est une excellente idée  ::ninja::

----------


## El_Mariachi²

Je vais essayer de faire quelque chose ce week end.

----------


## b0b0

> Je m'offusque ! Ton rar ne contient pas mes swf


Ni la video d'arseur. j'ai mis que les tofs

----------


## Jeckhyl

Par contre moi je suis dedans alors que j'étais très HS (je voulais juste être le premier à m'humilier pour lancer le concours).

Ah ah pwn.

----------


## Igloo

Les résultats seront à part de ce topic avec toutes les oeuvres ?

Si non, un regroupage en première page serait bien sympa comme l'a signalé Castor.

----------


## b0b0

Ouais je ferais ça, avec les animations et videos.

----------


## Largeman

Les résultats seront donnés ce soir, ou pas ?

----------


## b0b0

Et bien en fait si zoulou se reconnecte oui.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca dépend du distributeur.

----------


## Igloo

Très sympa donc, merci bien.

----------


## Castor

> http://b0b0plusun.free.fr/Concours%20cpc.rar


Merci.

----------


## Largeman

::rolleyes::

----------


## Guest

> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/a6b3...79c84b156f.jpg


Ca veut dire qu'il est sur le forum caché, tu peux deserrer les fesses.

----------


## Belkanell

> si ça continue il va attendre que le numéro 179 sorte afin de poster les résultats dedans xDDD


Je crois  ::ninja::

----------


## Neo_13

> Ca veut dire qu'il est sur le forum caché, tu peux deserrer les fesses.


Un forum caché, où ça ? ::ninja::

----------


## Emile Zoulou

> Et bien en fait si zoulou se reconnecte oui.


J'avais des trucs importants à faire comme descendre les poubelles et me tailler les ongles de pieds, désolé.

----------


## Tromzy

Non, rien.

----------


## Arseur

Il manque la participation de Casque dans ton .rar, b0b0.

----------


## Caca Président

Il manque la mienne surtout; b0b0 t'as eu peur d'y coller mon oeuvre gigantesque DTR dans ton Rar, tu es faible !!!

----------


## oyomastaz

> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/5a7830a...8-8e934148e85e
> 
> 
> 
> Voilà j'avais 5 min au taf tout à l'heure , me suis amusé à faire ça, à l'arrache...
> Avec de la Baryte une seringue et une table de radio.
> Sous les applaudissements de mes collègues (la moitié sont repartis avec un exemplaire , ils aimaient bien la gueule de myxomatos)
> 
> En voulant rectifier le tir  car le cou entre autres était foiré, j'ai tué le lapin, un vrai bain de sang de baryte


il a quoi dans le posterieur le gars sur la radio du milieu ?

----------


## Alab

> Il manque la mienne surtout; b0b0 t'as eu peur d'y coller mon oeuvre gigantesque DTR dans ton Rar, tu es faible !!!



Montre là s'il te plait si b0b0 l'a censurée ^^

 ::siffle::  ::siffle::  Ils courent ils courent les résultats on ne les verra pas ! Ils courent ils courent les résultats on ne les verra pas !  ::siffle::  ::siffle::

----------


## Belkanell

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=29365

----------


## rip-e

wow je suis épaté par les différentes réalisations, chapeau bas messieurs dames

EDIT: une contrib en retard :D

----------


## Alab

Merci belkanell !

----------


## carbish

> wow je suis épaté par les différentes réalisations, chapeau bas messieurs dames
> 
> EDIT: une contrib en retard :D
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/36ce...48b892ccee.jpg


Tu peux toujours scanner ton bras avec pour le concours N°2.

----------


## Guest

> Un forum caché, où ça ?


Laisse béton, c'est VIP only.

----------


## b0b0

...

----------


## El Gringo

Ben quoi, c'était drôle... Tu fous les oeuvres gagnantes dans ta news sinon feignasse ?

----------


## b0b0

> Ben quoi, c'était drôle... Tu fous les oeuvres gagnantes dans ta news sinon feignasse ?


Non là j'ai des trucs à réviser  ::ninja::

----------


## rip-e

> Tu peux toujours scanner ton bras avec pour le concours N°2.


 j'ai po de scanner :P

----------


## b0b0

Et bien tu as perdu.

----------


## rip-e

> Et bien tu as perdu.


lol :P

----------


## Kami93

> il a quoi dans le posterieur le gars sur la radio du milieu ?


déodorant Axe.
Le mec n'avait pas de honte, ni de gêne particulière apparemment. Mais avec un prénom comme il avait , c'est normal en même temps (Bé...)

----------


## b0b0

> déodorant Axe.
> Le mec n'avait pas de honte, ni de gêne particulière apparemment. Mais avec un prénom comme il avait , c'est normal en même temps (Bé...)


Je transpire beaucoup monsieur farouest.

----------


## Kami93



----------


## Neo_13

> Laisse béton, c'est VIP only.


 ::ninja::  OK...

Mais c'est le topic le plus drole du forum... D'assez loin.

 ::ninja::

----------

